# Need advice: Puppy with crooked toes



## homeymojo (Mar 10, 2010)

*Need advice please! Puppy with bent toes*

I put a deposit on a Boxer puppy and went to visit him last weekend at the breeders and noticed his front toes were really crooked/bent inwards. Has anyone seen this before? Think it will go away? I am concerned this may affect him in the future. I am definitely going to take him to the vet before final purchase but hoping someone could ease my mind a little now. Thanks for your time I appreciate it. 

Here is a link to my little pup and what his toes look like....

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h221/HomeyMoJo/IMG_0584.jpg


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

When my boyfriend went to pick up his boxer puppy her toes looked like that as well. We asked the breeder about it and she said it was puppy feet. They have since straightened out and you would have never known they once looked crooked. I dont think it is anything to worry about. 

I am no expert on boxer puppy feet though and maybe someone else will chime in with some different info.

Jenna


----------

